# 3 Baby Bunnies Available For Adoption - Manchester, CT



## Mis4Monopoly (Mar 24, 2009)

I have three baby bunnies available for adoption. They are very tame and have been started on thier litter box training. I rescued them from a local livestock auction. Asking $30 each to help ensure that they go to a good home.

Please email [email protected] for more info.


----------

